# Pyranha Machno?



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been able to take it for a ride down PC/#'s on the Ark.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

great review bonus I have seen a picture of one


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

How does one read Boatertalk without clicking a million times?
The default thread views are horrendous


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

I recently paddled the Machno on Christopher Creek in AZ. Right off the bat, I was impressed by the boat's speed. It gets to speed after just a few strokes and carries it well. Upon landing, the boat planes out and away from hydraulics very smoothly. It has just enough edge to be responsive, without sacrificing the predictable nature of a displacement hull. It's light and comfortable. All in all, the Machno seems to be everything I want in a creek boat. Look for a full review on our site within the next 2 weeks or so!


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

too much rocker. tried the medium,I'm 185 and sitten in the water, 70% of the boat seemed to still be over the water line. so since barely any of the boat was in the water-let alone the edge, it was all over the place. seen a bigger guy ..220 or so in it and it looked a little better. same ol piranha outfitting and a pathetic 4 color choices. went with a ZET this year


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sooooo psyched on where companies are headed with design. Seems like go fast, go long is the mantra leading the charge. My first glance at the Machno reminded me of a Shiva/9R combo which is fascinating. I just looked up the website for specs and found this:

Medium	308l / 81.4gal(US)	at 8'8"
Large 368l / 97.2gal(US) at 8'11"

Quite a radical difference in volume moving through the 2 sizes offered and as always, I'm suspect of the claim. 

I'm excited to paddle my ZET Toro and check out friends in this boat. Many of my friends are killing it in the 9R-er so bring on new models and new ideas!!!!!

Let's push the envelope even futher


----------



## idayak (Apr 8, 2008)

I am 190-195 and super stoked on my new Machno. I've had it down the South Fork Payette a few times at flows between 10,000 and 6,000, the Little Salmon at medium flows and the Murtaugh section of the snake at 15,000 so pretty much just higher volume river running so far and Im loving it. Ive been in Burns, Remixes and Mambas for the last 8 years. I like the more forgiving edge than the burn 3 and stoked to be in a narrower and lighter boat than the mamba 8.6. It's a little less stable than the mamba but faster, more maneuverable and I don't feel like I'm sitting down low in a bath tub anymore.


----------



## Denver2890 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just ordered a large and it will be in this Friday, can't wait to take it out to gore or whatever is running this weekend. Have paddled the 9RL exclusively for a last season or so.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's an official review of the boat if anyone is interested!

https://www.riversports.com/pyranha-machno-review/


----------

